# Gun Control - Not!



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Technique that needs some improvement is here,,,


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

here i thought it was gonna be that picture of obama shooting skeet

but this is even funnier lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That'll knock stuff right off your head ...Gotta love J.D. Jones


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nicely done by the last guy. And thanks to arabs for the entertainment lol


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nicely done by the last guy. And thanks to arabs for the entertainment lol


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Only thing that was missing was the Scope.


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

hassell said:


> Only thing that was missing was the Scope.


+1


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

youngdon said:


> That'll knock stuff right off your head ...Gotta love J.D. Jones


Thanks, YD. I didn't know that was the maker of the world's finest hand cannons, J.D. Jones, who showed them how to shoot.


----------

